# Shelf Life Of Melt and Pour Soap



## DeeDee (Sep 18, 2009)

I know the shelf life will be different depending on what you add to your soap base.

What typically would be the shelf life of a bar of M&P with only a fragrance oil added?

If I use goats milk powder or shea butter in M&P roughly how long would the shelf life be for those? :/


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Dee Dee, I have made m/p for years and have some from appx. 5 years ago that wrappped really tight and they are still looking good as ever. However, the fo has almost completely faded and the colors will fade too depending on what you use for colors.
I dont know about the gm. I do know that I added lavender, cocoa, etc and they are still fine.


----------

